# Your dot-com



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 9, 2006)

I don't know which forum to put this in, so I will start it here.

Yahoo! is selling dot com domains for $1.99 a year right now.  You get your dot com name and one page of web space for that price.  If you want more web space, you can link it to your free geocities, tripod, or angelfire site or you can purchase more space at the Yahoo! domains (it would make more sense to link it to your free site though).
http://domains.yahoo.com

This would be a good time for some of you school owners to buy your dot com name for your web presence.  It is kind of funny how a dot com is almost a requirement if you own a school.

If a moderator feels this should be in a different forum, please move it.

AoG


----------



## Fluffy (Aug 9, 2006)

I have my web site through Yahoo, it is not a bad program.  Especially if you are as non-computer-literate as I am.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 9, 2006)

$1.99....  I'd make sure those terms where read carefully, last thing you want is to decide to move your site 6 months later and find out you can't do so and keep your domain name.

I'd reccomend forking out the extra $8 / year and going with a place that specializes in registration and isn't going to want to tie you in to a hosting plan as well.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 9, 2006)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> I have my web site through Yahoo, it is not a bad program.  Especially if you are as non-computer-literate as I am.



Please please loose the mouse trail


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 9, 2006)

Mod note:

Thread moved to Computer Room.

G Ketcmark / shesulsa


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 9, 2006)

You can move it later if you want.  The 1.99 is a special rate.  Normally it is 9.97 per year.

AoG


----------



## bignick (Aug 9, 2006)

Don't forget to check out SilverStar Web for domain registration/hosting/etc...!  Good prices and goes to a good cause, Bob!


----------

